# What's on your wishlist?



## 7point62 (Jul 10, 2009)

I've had serious wood for an FN SCAR 16s for about a year now, and I am no closer to getting one than I was back then. It was featured in the latest AR issue, which has only fueled the fire. If I had one, my life would be complete. (I'd _really_ like the MK 17 CQC in 7.62, but that won't happen unless Ted Nugent becomes president.)


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 10, 2009)

I picked up a new pistola last night and was admiring the SCAR...but for 3k, that is about all I will do!


----------



## x SF med (Jul 10, 2009)

I will make due with my FN-FAL Para....  same cost  and it's 7.62

I really need an AR/M4...
and a few hand guns  (NY/NJ was a bad place to have lived after TX...)


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 10, 2009)

Ammunition, lot's of it in all calibers.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 10, 2009)

No shit. .45acp. lots of it for cheap. :cool:
And a good tactical pistol instructor (nearby) to use up that ammo with.

And, finally for them to get their head outta their ass and produce one of these in .45acp:





And I DON'T give a shit if it's just a "single stack" mag w/9 rounds...
I like the "feel" of the pistol...don't change the ergonomics when .45!


----------



## Frank S. (Jul 10, 2009)

Wishlist... Hmmm. I still want a Dan Wesson Commander Bobtail....


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 10, 2009)

RustyShackleford said:


> I picked up a new pistola last night and was admiring the SCAR...but for 3k, that is about all I will do!



What kind of pistola Rusty ??


----------



## WillBrink (Jul 10, 2009)

7point62 said:


> I've had serious wood for an FN SCAR 16s for about a year now, and I am no closer to getting one than I was back then. It was featured in the latest AR issue, which has only fueled the fire. If I had one, my life would be complete. (I'd _really_ like the MK 17 CQC in 7.62, but that won't happen unless Ted Nugent becomes president.)



The closest I have come was shooting the heavy and the light at last years CT SWAT Challenge. My limited experience with it left a good impression. Tarzan like....


----------



## WillBrink (Jul 10, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> Ammunition, lot's of it in all calibers.



I second that. Guns I have (though sure, I can thnk of a few more I would like to have...) but ammo, and lots of it, is what I need now!


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 10, 2009)

My Annual Bonus for 2008 couldn't cover this but with what I have stashed away and maybe this years Annual Bonus I can finally get one of these (Minus the scope that will have to come later since I want the NightForce 12 -42 x 56 NXS):


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 10, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> The closest I have come was shooting the heavy and the light at last years CT SWAT Challenge. My limited experience with it left a good impression. Tarzan like....




You're kicking me when I'm down, bro, and it hurts...


----------



## TheWookie (Jul 10, 2009)

Oddly enough, _and in the very low speed category_, I'm looking for a Berretta 92FS or similar to use for comps.

I would also like to get a shotgun someday,,,, nothing turns me like the sound of a shotgun cycling.


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 10, 2009)

TheWookie said:


> Oddly enough, _and in the very low speed category_, I'm looking for a Berretta 92FS or similar to use for comps.
> 
> I would also like to get a shotgun someday,,,, nothing turns me like the sound of a shotgun cycling.




I have 2 Beretta 92FS and love them. They are pretty much stock at the moment but I am getting ready to have one accurized much like the Army Marksman Unit (AMU) did to their M-9's.

Because of the DA action, many seem to shy away from them as Comp Guns. But I love mine!!!

What kind of Comp's you looking to do with your 92 when you get one?


----------



## WillBrink (Jul 11, 2009)

7point62 said:


> You're kicking me when I'm down, bro, and it hurts...



What are friends for?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 11, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> What kind of pistola Rusty ??



A new backup...S&W M442 .38 special.  I put 60 rounds through it yesterday and handed it off to my gun guy to have an extended fire pin put in and to clean up the trigger.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 11, 2009)

MAG PUL Massada and XDm 9mm.. I am guessing roughly $2,600.00 for the bare bones, then another $700.00 it add on's.

I would like to build a 5R in 308, but I am thinking I will wait until next year....

Over the next few months I would like to pick up some old junk Mousers and WW1 & 2 rifles that I rework, something to do besides drink beer and would keep my budget roughly the same. :doh:


----------



## koz (Jul 11, 2009)

08steeda said:


> My Annual Bonus for 2008 couldn't cover this but with what I have stashed away and maybe this years Annual Bonus I can finally get one of these (Minus the scope that will have to come later since I want the NightForce 12 -42 x 56 NXS):



Despite what the gun magazines say - I'd think along another line for the 338LM - It's built very similar to the M107/82 and not very accurate.  

It's been tested by people who will actually use it in real world and they thought it was complete crap.  

:2c:


----------



## Ajax (Jul 11, 2009)

TheWookie said:


> Oddly enough, _and in the very low speed category_, I'm looking for a Berretta 92FS or similar to use for comps.
> 
> I would also like to get a shotgun someday,,,, nothing turns me like the sound of a shotgun cycling.



You don't want to use a 92FS for comps, bro.  If it was that good of a pistol, the Army Marksmanship Team would use it all the time.  

My reasons:  it's big and clunky, it stops up alot, and I've broken two of them.  I don't mean jammed.  I mean broken.  If you decide to use it for competition, you're going to want to run with after market parts and magazines, particularly the spring/spring guide and probably a Brigadier slide.

I'm not big into the competition scene, so I would be the wrong person to suggest an alternative, but if I wouldn't trust it in combat, I damn sure wouldn't put money on it in a competition.  For the money you're going to put into it, you could do better.


----------



## TheWookie (Jul 11, 2009)

*I have some old shooting comp videos I should get off VHS and upload....*



Ajax said:


> You don't want to use a 92FS for comps, bro.  If it was that good of a pistol, the Army Marksmanship Team would use it all the time.
> 
> My reasons:  it's big and clunky, it stops up alot, and I've broken two of them.  I don't mean jammed.  I mean broken.  If you decide to use it for competition, you're going to want to run with after market parts and magazines, particularly the spring/spring guide and probably a Brigadier slide.
> 
> I'm not big into the competition scene, so I would be the wrong person to suggest an alternative, but if I wouldn't trust it in combat, I damn sure wouldn't put money on it in a competition.  For the money you're going to put into it, you could do better.




I hear ya.

But I did a lot of shooting and competing with Berretta's, I'll probably be in the minority here, but I like it.  I'm talking a lot of shooting with them.  And while I agree that it might not be the best dirty gun, like a Glock or a Sig, it does pretty good within reason.  _I'm not going to be stalking up from the surf anytime soon._:eek:

I know how to work on them, too, they're easy: and it might get to my hands stock, but it won't finish as a stock gun that's for sure.  That's why I'd prefer a used one because I want to strip it down any way.

And, I'm all set up for it, except for the pistola.  I have holsters, mag pouches, many 15 round mags, I have spare parts, you name it.  So, for me to switch at this point might be too expensive.

I have a .45 Kimber Compact for my carry of choice, but for mashing steel I like a Berretta.  Must be the ginny in me.....:doh:


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 11, 2009)

koz said:


> Despite what the gun magazines say - I'd think along another line for the 338LM - It's built very similar to the M107/82 and not very accurate.
> 
> It's been tested by people who will actually use it in real world and they thought it was complete crap.
> 
> :2c:


 
Koz-

I just like the 338 Lapua round for sure! Guess I will do more research for the hardware. What would you recommend?

Keep in mind I play now, not in uniform anylonger. But I am interested in quality and accuracy. So lets say you had the money, which round and big bore would you get?


----------



## BLACKMags (Jul 11, 2009)

This weapon is hawt ! but I will have to wait a couple of promotions to get this.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 11, 2009)

Since I retired and given my collection, my wife would kill me if I mentioned getting another firearm. So, I'll have to be happy with my HK 91, 93 and H&K Benelli 12 GA for long guns.


----------



## Blue (Jul 11, 2009)

The new Ruger SR 556


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 11, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> Ammunition, lot's of it in all calibers.



Couldn't agree more, than add Beer, BBQ, Good Friends, More ammo and more guns, what else could a person ask for?


----------



## KBAR-04 (Jul 11, 2009)

Id like to have an LRB M14SA, I dont need it and my wife certainly would give me the evil eye, but Ill probably buy one anyway...just cause I can. Already have a SCAR-L/AUG/FNC/Noveske M4 so Im good on the 5.56 front.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 11, 2009)

This would be nice to add to the arsenal, with 338, 300 and 7.62 barrels...


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 11, 2009)

82nd said:
			
		

> More ammo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Best post of any post I've seen on Shadowspear in the last YEAR!
Fuckin-A!
:2c:

Oh, and of course the answer is: More of the above. :cool:;)


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 11, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> Best post of any post I've seen on Shadowspear in the last YEAR!
> Fuckin-A!
> :2c:
> 
> Oh, and of course the answer is: More of the above. :cool:;)




Brown noser!!!! Ha ha! However I do agree!!!


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 11, 2009)

08steeda said:


> Brown noser!!!! Ha ha! However I do agree!!!



Aren't you suppose to be boozin' and eatin' and eatin' and boozin', right now?   (all with good friends?)


----------



## koz (Jul 11, 2009)

08steeda said:


> Koz-
> 
> I just like the 338 Lapua round for sure! Guess I will do more research for the hardware. What would you recommend?
> 
> Keep in mind I play now, not in uniform anylonger. But I am interested in quality and accuracy. So lets say you had the money, which round and big bore would you get?



I wasn't talking bad about the 338LM - it's a great round. For anti-personnel 338LM is one of the best at ELR.  The 338 Norma Mag is slightly more accurate but I think the components for the LM are more available so I'd stick with it.  Barrett's look cool but IMO there's just a lot better out there.  

Out of the box accuracy - I think the Sako TRG-42 with the 1-10" twist barrel.  My only gripe about the Sako is the magazines and accessories are expensive.  But isn't everything?... 

Actions: Surgeon is my pick,  Lawton are good, I've heard good things about Stiller.  The Remington action isn't sturdy enough for the 338 but I'm not sure about their 338 MLR.

Barrels:  Krieger and get the custom rifling 1-9.75" twist.  The 1.350 outside diameter at the base.  As far as contour - is more your choice but something heavy then fluted, the Palma contour is nice.  
Shilen is good and I had a friend who just spent a day in Spencer Barrel's shop and had good things to say about them.  
Muzzle Brake - Surefire even without the can is a great one.  I've also used the Vais and it's nice.  

Stocks - Manners or McMillan you can't go wrong.  I'd like to try the Tac Mod from Surgeon but $1400 is pretty steep for a stock..
Terry Cross is also coming out with a stock similar to the Tacmod. 


Optics - Nightforce are great, S&B are top of the line. Lots of US Optics seems to break....:uhh:     Leupold are good but are starting to have some quality problems.  I'd go for with the NF.


----------



## 104TN (Jul 13, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> The closest I have come was shooting the heavy and the light at last years CT SWAT Challenge. My limited experience with it left a good impression. Tarzan like....



Nice purse dude.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by *82nd* 
_More ammo! Quote:_
_Originally Posted by *Hollis* _
_Couldn't agree more, than add Beer, BBQ, Good Friends, More ammo and more guns, what else could a person ask for?_



Shit, I wasn't brown-nosing. :cool: (c'mon 82 and H!? WTF! Fuck those guys!) ;)

But, that post truely struck deep...<choke>..and touched a sentimental place in my heart. I mean seriously.

Ammo, and the smell of brass and gunpowder in your sweaty hands.
Cold Beer, on a hot summer day, while the BBQ burns a buffalo burger. 
Good friends...few and far between...but the few are..well, they are.
Goddamit. Summer of 2009. Fuckin' Sweet. :)
:2c:


----------



## WillBrink (Jul 13, 2009)

rick said:


> Nice purse dude.



And it matched my shoes!


----------



## jtprgr375 (Jul 13, 2009)

I want a LWRC  with an 11.5  inch barrel, and a Kimber Tactical .308, and more ammo


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 13, 2009)

koz said:


> I wasn't talking bad about the 338LM - it's a great round. For anti-personnel 338LM is one of the best at ELR.  The 338 Norma Mag is slightly more accurate but I think the components for the LM are more available so I'd stick with it.  Barrett's look cool but IMO there's just a lot better out there.
> 
> Out of the box accuracy - I think the Sako TRG-42 with the 1-10" twist barrel.  My only gripe about the Sako is the magazines and accessories are expensive.  But isn't everything?...
> 
> ...



That's the info I was looking for thanks!!!


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 13, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> Aren't you suppose to be boozin' and eatin' and eatin' and boozin', right now?   (all with good friends?)




It is Monday Mid-day and I still have a hang-over!!!

I never knew tapping the keys on a keyboard could be so LOUD!!! OUCH!!!


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 13, 2009)

I want a 1911 style .45, and XD in .45, another shotgun, and a remington SPS tactical in .308.


----------



## WillBrink (Jul 13, 2009)

SOWT said:


> I want a 1911 style .45,



To go along with the other 12 or are you saying you don't have one?! :eek:


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 14, 2009)

One of these "IN STOCK"...:uhh: (standard trigger)


----------



## koz (Jul 15, 2009)

If you just need the trigger assembly - Brownells has them.

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/sid=50650/sku/Trigger_Assembly

No pic and you should probably call to make sure but that should be the entire assembly (trigger, hammer, springs).


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll bet it is the complete trigger/hammer "assembly" Koz! Thanks Bro!
I will call to be sure, and that will complete my lower!!! :cool:
Perfect. Between help/guidance from you and 82nd, Koz, this build has been smooth as SILK and at a reasonable expense! 
Much appreciated for ALL the help!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jul 15, 2009)

Looking to fill the next category of my, TV shows of the past weapons.  I have to find a Smith and Wesson Model 59 which is what Starsky is to have carried.  Already have the Python (4in instead of 6in, but the one I have was carried by a Chicago copper in the 60's - 70's).  

Next on the list is a Colt Diamondback, like the one in Bullitt.:cool:


----------

